

Chinese phone maker to release first mainstream holographic smartphone. - sergiotapia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAJrrQzBs_Y

======
JoeAltmaier
Wow that looks fake. Is that just because the youtube video has to simulate
it? Or because it doesn't actually exist.

